# Graves and Menstration Issues



## AprilShowers4 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello All!
I go to my endo next month for my semi-annual appointment. My doctor says I am in remission, which is a good thing I suppose. I still do have a high thyroid antibody count, my dr said that is because I have Graves' disease. Well, my issue is that my cycle is very irregular, I haven't had one in three months now. I talked to my gyno about it, she told me I should do a 400 food allergy test and that was it. My endo said something about failure to ovulate and he also mentioned pcos. My thing is that no one is doing anything about my cycle. I know women have periods, I am 28 years old. I worry about this because i want another child, I actually want to start trying in the next year. Any of you have any advice or any questions I should ask my endo? Should I seek a gyno for this, I'm just so confused. I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

hi, I can only tell you what I have experienced. I am not sure if it is normal but last week the endo told me he thinks I had graves for 20 years before getting treated.

When I first thyroid troubles diagnosed periods were light and only lasted a day.
I went for a short time with out periods maybe 3-4 months. During this time we were trying to have a second child. I ended up having half of my thyroid removed, and our second child was born a year later.

Then they were kind of irregular for a long time. Then I had heavy long lasting ones that prompted a hysterectomy. Looking back now, I think Graves was responsible because I had other symptoms that I didn't realize were Graves related. I wish I had been tested for that then and perhaps avoided a hysterectomy.

Anyway when I spoke with the endo last week about all of this, he said Graves will eventually burn out having a period.

I am not sure if this helps at all but talk to both the endo and the gyno. Hopefully they will help. Best wishes to you!


----------



## AprilShowers4 (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ That's interesting. I had normals periods until I had my daughter, and that was 9 yrs ago. After I had her, my cycle went haywire and doctors just put me on birth control. I'm just concerned because I want another child.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had my first child in 1980 and periods were fine after that. We had 5 miscarriages and that is what led to the thyroid imbalance discovery. I was hyper with a hot nodule. Had the half removed on 11/14/90 and second child arrived 11/12/91.

My kids are 11 years and 11 days apart both born in the 11th month. I hope yours will be a little closer in age! Although, your daughter is 9? 

The endo figures I had Graves in 1990 and wasn't tested for antibodies then. Little gland can be a muck maker, for sure.

I hope you'll get some answers soon!


----------

